# Startin' out!



## Puff1 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well , It's finally b-day or (D-DAY). I got a a new smoker thursday. It's not the big $2,000 models you guys talk about. It's a Char Griller, It's all we could afford right now. I'm pretty proud of It already. :grin:  
I put It together friday, seasoned It saturday, and I'll be smokin' on It sunday :grin:
I'm gonna' do a 9lb. pork butt, 2 slabs of ribs, and a coupla' fatties =P~ 
 I will use the "world famous" =D>  "Wolfe rub" to season It up =D> I'll send pics sunday :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Well , It's finally b-day or (D-DAY). I got a a new smoker thursday. It's not the big $2,000 models you guys talk about. It's a Char Griller, It's all we could afford right now. I'm pretty proud of It already. :grin:
> I put It together friday, seasoned It saturday, and I'll be smokin' on It sunday :grin:
> I'm gonna' do a 9lb. pork butt, 2 slabs of ribs, and a coupla' fatties =P~
> I will use the "world famous" =D>  "Wolfe rub" to season It up =D> I'll send pics sunday :grin:  :grin:  :grin:




Puff include pics if ya can??? Food and smoker!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 4, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Will do brother :!: . I'll tell ya' what, I don't know If anybody gets this worked up over a new rig 8-[ . I don't think I'll sleep a frickin' wink tonite :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 4, 2006)

Puff,

Here's a link to the barbecuebible, where they have a whole section dedicated to the CharGrill smoker. Thought this might help you out.

http://www.barbecuebible.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=1467


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2006)

1044 said:
			
		

> Ain't nuthin' wrong with that pit =D> , Puff. It ain't the canvas, it's the artist. Just get to cookin'!




That's exactly right!  I used to cook on a Charbroil Smoker and made some pretty good Q with it!  If you need any help through the course of the cook Puff, just ask.  Anyone here will be happy to help you out!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 5, 2006)

I was only trying to help the guy out, I didn't say there was anything wrong with his pit...and excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me for not referring him to the resident expert on every pit known to man...Larry. 

*I'm outta here!!!!*


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I was only trying to help the guy out, I didn't say there was anything wrong with his pit...and excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me for not referring him to the resident expert on every pit known to man...Larry.
> 
> *I'm outta here!!!!*




I didn't say I was an expert at anything Brucie.  I too, was trying to offer Puffy some reassurance that his pit was a good one and tried to offer some advice if he needed any.  Sorry I didn't mean to step on any toes here.  Just trying to help.


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 5, 2006)

*New Pit*

Puff Man,
I have a 150.00 pit and a 3,000.00 pit.  My Q on the cheapo is as good as the Q on the million $$$ job that sits there most of the time.   
I am as proud of my 12 year old Brinkmann PitMaster Deluxe as I am my expensive rig.
I am no expert either, but I have been smoking for about 20 years and consider myself to be pretty good at it with a couple trophies even.   :!: 

I smoked 1 rack of Baby Backs yesterday and it was the WORST damn BBQ I have ever tasted!!!!!!!!!  I even tried finishing them off in the oven and got tired of wasting my time, wrapped them in foil and threw them out on the back steps hoping a dog would come by and drag them off in the night.   :-( 
Damn dogs didn't even want them.  There still out there right now staring at me through the back door wondering if I am going to Jack with them again today.  I think I am going to make a fire in the fire pit and sacrafice them to the BBQ Gods. :-X     
So there all you BBQ experts out there.
Smoke On!!!!!
Whew, I am glad I got that of my mind.  Where's the aspirin?    
ed


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 5, 2006)

It's not the smoker that makes the man, it's the man that makes the smoker! Puff, I can't wait to see pics of the proud man with his new smoker! BTW, Happy Birthday!


----------



## oompappy (Mar 5, 2006)

Puff,
The Chargriller is an excellent cooker. http://chargriller.com
For the money you can't get a more versatile BBQ pit. The cast iron 
cooking grates make it perfect for direct or indirect grilling. With
the offset fire box it makes a pretty decent smoker.
I've got one of the older models, the new ones have some improvements 
but here are a couple mods that will make it even better.

Fire box basket mod, makes ash drawer usable.








Chimney extention mod to 2" above grates 
helps to control temps




Also, hanging the charcoal grate that's in the cooking chamber upside 
down will act as a tuning plate to keep temps more even.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Butt went on at 8 :grin:  Ribs goin' on at 1 :grin: I'll have pics later :grin:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 5, 2006)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Puff,
> The Chargriller is an excellent cooker. http://chargriller.com
> For the money you can't get a more versatile BBQ pit. The cast iron
> cooking grates make it perfect for direct or indirect grilling. With
> ...



Looks somewhat like mine  except I got a friendd to weld the Chargriller firebox to a 55 gallon drum , and make a chimmey for it out of a stainless steel truck exhaust pipe, mine gets up to 300 degrees at its hottest. The first time i tried to use it was a disaster but with a few modifications it works just fine now.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 5, 2006)

Good score for yer Birthday! Have a good one. take lots of pics! =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Puff, where's the pic's dude?  You can't just leave us hanging like this brother???  What's up wit dat?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess with all he cooked, he is still eating and hasn't had time to post yet!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm thinking since he got such a late start on the butt, they had a late dinner last night.   8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

I got pretty drunk yesterday, could barely see the screen #-o . But anyways heres the pics. =D> Everything came out pretty good, It was hard to keep a good temp, it was pretty cold out. The only thing I didn't like was the tray in the fire box got full before I was done, other than that I'm  :grin:  :grin: http://img206.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 09zpz.smil


----------



## Finney (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks good Puff Daddy. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 6, 2006)

HoooooooWeeeeeeeeeee looking goooOOOOooood.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice stuff Puff. One big mistake you made, you posted a picture of your wife. Now these guys will start with the comments and the ....... well you know. But good looking cook buddy!


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 6, 2006)

*Full Tray*

Puff Man,
Let me guess????  You used Briquette charcoal, HUH?  If you would have use 100% Lump charcoal you would ahve had almost NO ash in the box even after 14 hours of smoking.
You sound mighty proud of that smoker.  And you should be.  Q looks GREAT and so does the Ol' smoker.
Try the Lump!!!!!
Smoke On!!!! wi yo ba sef.
ed


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 6, 2006)

Puff, was the damper on the stack open?  It looked closed to me but perhaps me eye let me down.  It all looked good...I assume that was you with the heater and the beer?

Nice burn on the finger too...bet you won't do that again next time out!  Looks like a lot of food...no invite??


----------



## Gary in VA (Mar 6, 2006)

only one problem.... That wolfe rub promo is gonna swell ol Larry's head a bit....  Not a good thing!  [-X

Q  looks good man.. keep up the good work!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2006)

Puff, good looking stuff.  You know what I'm talking bout!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Full Tray*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Puff Man,
> Let me guess????  You used Briquette charcoal, HUH?  If you would have use 100% Lump charcoal you would ahve had almost NO ash in the box even after 14 hours of smoking.
> You sound mighty proud of that smoker.  And you should be.  Q looks GREAT and so does the Ol' smoker.
> Try the Lump!!!!!
> ...


 Half briquette, half lump, thanks for the info :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Puff, was the damper on the stack open?  It looked closed to me but perhaps me eye let me down.  It all looked good...I assume that was you with the heater and the beer?
> 
> Nice burn on the finger too...bet you won't do that again next time out!  Looks like a lot of food...no invite??


 I can't tell either, looks closed, yes thats me the proud new daddy  . There will definitly be more burns   I do it all the time :!: Next time come on up :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 6, 2006)

It might help you keep a more consistent pit temp if you leave the damper on the stack wide open!  Use the firebox vent to get it hotter or cooler if needed!


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 6, 2006)

It is a good idea to put a lot of food on. When it gets warmer and people open their windows they will flock over, and be yer bestest buddies when you fire up that smoker.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> It might help you keep a more consistent pit temp if you leave the damper on the stack wide open!  Use the firebox vent to get it hotter or cooler if needed!


 It's going to take some time to get used to it, thanks for thetip


----------



## oompappy (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll repeat ......



			
				oompappy said:
			
		

> Puff,
> The Chargriller is an excellent cooker. http://chargriller.com
> For the money you can't get a more versatile BBQ pit. The cast iron
> cooking grates make it perfect for direct or indirect grilling. With
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2006)

Mighty fine job Puff! The Q looked great!  I've had alot of long cooks when by the time dinner was ready I was 3 sheets to the wind and didn't eat till the next day.  Those are good cooks!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Mighty fine job Puff! The Q looked great!  I've had alot of long cooks when by the time dinner was ready I was 3 sheets to the wind and didn't eat till the next day.  Those are good cooks!!!


 It was more like 10 sheets :bar: . I gotta' learn how to take better pics, the one was a bowl of frigin' slaw :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> yea, looks good.  where those hush puppies i saw?  i love'em but have never cooked them.


 Yes they were, yes they weredry as a sun baked dog turd  . First time i ever made em', mabey the last


----------



## cleglue (Mar 6, 2006)

Puff,

Great job, Que looks good. 

I leave the exhaust vent wide open on my Bar-B-Chef and regulate the heat on the firebox damper just as Greg recommended.

I just got my Bar-B-Chef the last week in December so I'm still new at fire management.  I have smoked on it about 6 times.  I also have been using only lump since the second cook.  I only get a handful of ash with lump.


----------



## The Missing Link (Mar 6, 2006)

puff you did and outstanding job on your first cook.   I love my char-griller do the firebox mod and a charcoal basket and you will be cooking. ps check out www.barbecuebible.com if that ok with greg rempe.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> puff you did and outstanding job on your first cook.   I love my char-griller do the firebox mod and a charcoal basket and you will be cooking. ps check out www.barbecuebible.com if that ok with greg rempe.


 Greg who? #-o  I'm a member over there thanks to you =D> . Thanks brother :grin:


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I got pretty drunk yesterday, could barely see the screen #-o . But anyways heres the pics. =D> Everything came out pretty good, It was hard to keep a good temp, it was pretty cold out. The only thing I didn't like was the tray in the fire box got full before I was done, other than that I'm  :grin:  :grin: http://img206.imageshack.us/slideshow/p ... 09zpz.smil




Nice looking set up there Puff , menu looks great too !!!!  =D>


----------



## Larry D. (Mar 7, 2006)

Looks mighty good to me, too.  You've made me feel guilty for not being outside cooking...


----------

